
Massive iPhone activation errors - robert-boehnke
https://twitter.com/search?q=activate%20iphone&f=realtime
======
davidu
Only developer accounts that upgraded back on June 5th. Today is the fourth-
month anniversary.

------
oeb
It's the beta version of ios7 expiring. DFU and restore to 7.0.2 should do it.

------
rstoner
Appears to affect iOS7 only (personal experience)

